# Bootsanglerclub (BAC) mit neuer Homepage



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2004)

Viele Mitglieder des Bootsanglerclubs sind auch Mitglieder im Anglerboard, so dass schon lange freundschaftliche Beziehungen bestehen. Unser AB – Mod Tiffy der auch im BAC tätig ist, hat jetzt die neue Homepage des BAC gestaltet. 

Dort findet man die Interessenvertretung für alle Bootsangler auf Nord- und Ostsee sein – egal ob Pilk-, Naturköder- oder Schleppangler. 
Man wird über alle aktuellen Änderungen bei Vorschriften und Bestimmungen informiert, auch soll die Sicherheit der Bootsangler durch ständige Information gesteigert werden. 
Und die Unterstützung von Projekten zur Einbürgerung von Lachs und Meerforelle als „Hauptzielfischen“ der Trollingangler wird unterstützt. 
Hier gehts zur BAC - Seite 

Für alle Themen rund ums Bootsangeln steht nach wie vor das Anglerboardforum Schleppangeln  zur Verfügung, für Fragen direkt zum BAC und dessen Belange gibt es auch ein kleines Forum auf der neuen Seite.


----------

